# Removable Hardtop for tt



## mtmccainoftn (Dec 19, 2009)

Where can I get a removable hardtop for my tt convertable. I have only seen one picture of one have not found anything on web. Thanks


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

*FV-QR*

check classified.. there is one in there right now


----------



## ecko2702 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Audiguy84)*

That one is the classifieds is sold...well it says sale pending.


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: Removable Hardtop for tt (mtmccainoftn)*

try the UK ebay. There really aren't many of them in the US


----------



## RogerSmith (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Removable Hardtop for tt (mbaron)*

Saw a picture, looked petty dope. But not cheap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

*FV-QR*

the one in classified is sale pending then good luck.... only saw them for sale 2 or 3 times ever in the states.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Audiguy84)*

what about an OEM roof rack for the hard top ?


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ShockwaveCS)*

They were only ever available for 1 or 2 years in Europe (Never an OEM option in the US), so seeing them here is rare, and they are and always will be expensive because of supply and demand. Not sure why Audi didn't make them more widely available, seems an odd choice for them...


_Modified by MCPaudiTT at 10:31 AM 12-23-2009_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MCPaudiTT)*

Yea, I bet a lot of people would have picked one up


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*

theres one on ebay.co.uk right now with about a day or so left on the auction


----------

